# Bianchi Krono Ambrosio Wheels



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

Can any one help me date this Bianchi Krono? I am sorry I have no pics, The serial # is 2303 stamped on the big ring side on the left side it is stamped 8.D It has a Ambrosio wheelset the back wheel has no spokes But a Celeste plastic aero piece with tubular rims. It is 6 speed, the tubing says Columbus Bianchi special tubing it also says made in Italy, here is the kicker it has an all shitmano 105 drive train headset, derailuers, shifters cranks and Biopace chainrings, Sakae seatpost, Bianchi house brand stem, and Bianchi bars that show a man running, biking, swimming on the top of the bars. This could not really be original equipment, could it??? On a side note the paint job looks a little sloppy to me. Please help me the guy wants $1900.00 for it is it worth it? Please any help dating Thanks


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

paramountz said:


> Can any one help me date this Bianchi Krono? I am sorry I have no pics, The serial # is 2303 stamped on the big ring side on the left side it is stamped 8.D It has a Ambrosio wheelset the back wheel has no spokes But a Celeste plastic aero piece with tubular rims. It is 6 speed, the tubing says Columbus Bianchi special tubing it also says made in Italy, here is the kicker it has an all shitmano 105 drive train headset, derailuers, shifters cranks and Biopace chainrings, Sakae seatpost, Bianchi house brand stem, and Bianchi bars that show a man running, biking, swimming on the top of the bars. This could not really be original equipment, could it??? On a side note the paint job looks a little sloppy to me. Please help me the guy wants $1900.00 for it is it worth it? Please any help dating Thanks



$1900 for a Shimano 105 bike??? Are you sh**ing me? Unless it was absolutely mint and period correct, I wouldn't pay $1900 for a Campy C-Record bike. Wait a minute, let me restate that... I WOULDN'T pay that for a Campy 50th aniversary bike even. Pass on that! That is not worth nearly 2 grand. I would venture to say it's not really even worth $500. Hell, I got a full Campy Super Record Merckx SLX for $600 and that was with shipping from Holland to the USA. 

There are much better deals out there... walk, no RUN, away from this one. It's not a good deal.

Russ


----------

